# Yosemite Advice



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Loved the California trip so much two years ago, we are looking at going back again as soon as possible. While we did not get to Yosemite last time through we are lookiing at doing it this time. Anyone with advice for getting the most out of Yosemite i.e., where to camp with a 31 RQS, what to see, how long to get everything in without feeling rushed etc., it will be appreciated!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Love Yosemite. We did a weekender there earlier this year. We stayed in the North Pines campground. Got a very late start and did not arrive much before midnight. A neighbor had his truck parked in such a way that I could not cut the trailer in normally. An hour and a half later I successfully cut, chased and wiggled my 23rs into a 31' slot. (I love my HA.) DW reminds me of this 1.5 hr and I counter that "I did not hit anything! BTW, pulling out was a breeze with the neighbor gone.









Some campground will allow up to 35' for trailers. Here is a link that might be useful for site hunting.

Here is a site that has pictures of the sites. Hope this helps.

Some sites can be reserved online through http://www.recreation.gov

The bus tour/shuttle is great. Cuts down on the parking hassles at the popular stops.

There are some beautiful day hikes if your campers are game.

Happy Trails,
Scott


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Excursions R Us said:


> Loved the California trip so much two years ago, we are looking at going back again as soon as possible. While we did not get to Yosemite last time through we are lookiing at doing it this time. Anyone with advice for getting the most out of Yosemite i.e., where to camp with a 31 RQS, what to see, how long to get everything in without feeling rushed etc., it will be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


The campgrounds in the valley have a 26 ft limit on trailers. You probably have to stay outside the park and drive in. There are several great campgrounds around the entrances to the park.

Here is a good list of campgrounds outside the park.

http://jrabold.net/yosemite/campn.shtml


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We stayed at Yosemite Pines in Groveland, off of the 120. It's located on the western entrance coming from Modesto direction. It takes about an hour from there to drive into the main area of the park, (valley floor) but the sites are nice, fireplaces, trees, full hookups, pool, etc., and someone from this forum recomended it! The village of Groveland is cute and quaint. If you like easy, fairly level hiking, and would like to skip some of the crowds, take a drive to the Hetchhetchee Dam/resevoir located in the western side of the park. Hike the 3 mile round trip to the falls at the foot bridges. Definately worth the hike, no crowds, and bring a picnic lunch! We spent 5 days going in and out of the park, hiked easy hikes with the kids on all but one day and felt we saw a great deal of the sites.

Ftroop


----------

